# Tokyo - Random - May 2019



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

Down by the Sumida River

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Its cool and weird to see things in person that you have seen in pictures over the years
Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo skytree is the tallest structure in Japan and the second tallest in the world after the Burj Khalifa
Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

The gold Flame is a sculpture by French designer (famous for the ghost chair) Phillip Starcke that sits on the Asahi Beer Headquarters building, it is said that it was supposed to be standing vertically like a flame but it isn't for whatever reason and is often referred to as the Golden Poo.
Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr



Jump back to Harajuku
Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

Sensoji - Asakusa Temple

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I really should visit Tokyo some day.


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

yes you must, its an amazing city, people are complaining that it is changing and losing some of its charms but I loved it

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

A Kengo Kuma designed building that is the Asakusa Tourist Information Center
Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

No bicycle parking...
Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Another part of the city - akihabara
Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

Some places like public baths or hotels do not allow people with tattoos, but this one does

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

This part of the city didn't have outdoor smoking areas like most other areas, instead people had to smoke indoors at these little shops that basically sell cigarettes
Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

An amazing store with an unbelievable amount of camera gear
Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

More Akihabara

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr

Tokyo May 2019 by snub_you, on Flickr


----------

